# lopsided udder?



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Daisy is still big as a barn her udder has been full for over a month this morning its lopsided will it even out? Im beginning to wonder if she isnt nursing on her self......I havent caught her but why else would it be so lopsided? Theres no heat or lumps or anything that suggests infection.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is she due soon? Once she kids it should even out, you may need to help it if the kids like one side over the other


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes shes due soon in about a week I dont see how she has held out this long.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Goats are so unpredictable! I can't imagine why it would be lopsided before she even kids though. :scratch: 

This year we have a doe with an even udder but one teat is about 3 times as big as the other. She's nursing kids and even though they are evidently nursing both halves enough to keep her udder even, they must prefer one teat over the other?! Idk, sometimes they just make no sense to me. :shrug: 

Maybe she'll even up for you once she's freshened. Are you going to milk her by hand or let her nurse her kids?

Kristen


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Kristen I will be milking and bottle feeding.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh that's good. You'll hopefully be able to get her all straightened out then. :clap: 

Kristen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would watch her though it is difficult to reach her own teats over a big baby belly, I have a doe that self-sucks and is VERY frustrating when I want the milk! She doesn't start doing it until her kids are 6-7 weeks old though, I "made" a special collar type thingy that prevents her from bending her head far enough to reach her teats...I fooled her! In your case it more or less likely has something to do with the wacky pregnancy hormones, I'm sure she'll even up when she's ready to deliver.


----------

